# An outline for a topic on one of the characteristics of God



## reformedman (May 22, 2009)

There is enough material collected but it is difficult to organize all of this into a format for a train of thought. Would someone direct me to an outline on the subject of God's grace. I don't use the word grace in relationship to reformed theology but in the form of one of his characteristics of nature in goodness; that God is a God of grace, and expression of himself manifested in grace.

I looked through some Sys. Theo.'s and didn't find exactly what I need in terms of a full and formal outline. I'd appreciate your help.

Thanks in advance.


----------

